# Max. Stromstärke bei 0,75mm² Verdrahtungsleitung für Gleichstromverbraucher



## Michelinho (16 Januar 2013)

Mit welcher max. Stromstärke (DC) kann ich ein 0,75 mm² Kabel belasten, in welcher VDE gibt es die entsprechenden Tabellen dazu???

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Hummel_HH (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Leiterquerschnitte nach VDE 0100      

Querschnitt      max. Strom

0,75 mm2       13 A
1,0 mm2       16 A
1,5 mm2       20 A

Du musst jedoch auch Reduktionsfaktoren berücksichtigen. Diese sind  abhängig z.B. von der Verlegeart, Mehrung von Leitungen, Leitungslänge  etc. 
Ein Richtwert für den Querschnitt 0,75 mm2, mit welchem du in den meisten Fällen auf der sicheren Seite bist, ist max.10A.


----------

